# more armour, guns, transfers and brass eth from FW



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

still no MK1 I see unfortunatly
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

f**k ya, more awesomeness, god how am i gonna afford all those mks of armour
thanks for that stella +rep


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Good find mate, I'd rep you but I've got to spread it around a bit more before it'll let me. I wonder if they'll do a Mk 8 suit of armor, as it's one of my favorites?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I would love some MK 8 errant armor. Would be a nice thing to match up with heresy model armor. Thanks for the heads up, Stella.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I haven't heard anything about mark 1 but I understand mk 8 is coming but a little bit behind the rest


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

This is beyond any of my wildest dreams. All the Mk's just there (almost) I see some veteran-BA's with decent armour, in the future. Have some rep Stella.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

im gna make ultramarines honour guard out of em,not sure what ones il use as a basis though,would gw/fw bring out more honour guards already!!!
some of this armour would be nice though


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> I haven't heard anything about mark 1 but I understand mk 8 is coming but a little bit behind the rest


i seriously hope not, i have a weakness for that mark of armour,in my opinion thats how all marines should look in the 41st millenium.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

All marines look like MK7 not 8. Very few have mk 8.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Good thing too, because Mk 8 armor looks so very bad... it's the collar that would make it impossible for the Marine to look down.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Well he can in the fluff they just Were modeled in the typical cocked up fashion that is typical of gw. Looks good until you think about it. I actually like the concept... Although the execution is poor.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Im pretty impressed with this FW release,plus it feels almost like they are sticking twos up at the indie IPfringing companies and saying " how do you like them apples?"
dont know if anyone else has noticed that the FW newsletter had another marine helmet in the flesh tearer bit that i tcant yet place, so it looks like more to come?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Good thing too, because Mk 8 armor looks so very bad... it's the collar that would make it impossible for the Marine to look down.


Exactly...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> dont know if anyone else has noticed that the FW newsletter had another marine helmet in the flesh tearer bit that i tcant yet place, so it looks like more to come?


it looked like pre-heresy deathguard to me when I saw it.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

this is the chap


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm loving these armour types- I'd really like if they did a deal where you could have a marine each wearing one of these types of armour rather than having to have 5 all the same.

Also- pre-heresy transfers, more than one chapter of marines uses symbols that resemble those used by the traitor legions prior to the heresy (most notably the Nova Marines use a symbol that's exactly like the pre-heresy Death Guard one).

Edit: Awesome- please let those shoulder pads be available separately.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Baron Spikey said:


> I'm loving these armour types- I'd really like if they did a deal where you could have a marine each wearing one of these types of armour rather than having to have 5 all the same.
> 
> .


dont worry matey im sure someone will be able to oblige you wink wink say no more


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm just going by shoulder pad really, and helmet, they both scream deathguard to me, or they could just be an old armour command squad, since that collar is very similar to the current company champion one.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Fixed.

That helmet look sweet. Mk6? Excellent, although I still prefer the Mk4 and Crusader Helms.

Bolters are excellent, although I think the Box ammunition on the Umbra Ferrox is slightly better. 2 Problems though - the Phobos looks more like a sharpshooter variant (If I got them, I'd be GSing the vents on the side), yet lacks the sight. 

Large ammunition box = Spray and pray mother fucker, for suppression fire, not accurate fire, especially as it would imbalance the rifle. Oh well. I can always buy some scopes myself. Just wish they weren't scuplted into the Umbra Ferrox.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks like Aegis helm tbh.


----------



## DuesIncarmine (Jul 3, 2009)

i dont know about you guys but the mk v armor is killer im going to start buying that and putting my BA spurs on them


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

whilst I appreciate what FW are doing this is going to cost me a ******** fortune :biggrin:


----------

